# Online Timer



## Scott (Mar 28, 2006)

I have taken the liberty of hosting a timer for us to use. This timer is pure awesome, in fact some of you may already know about this timer.

Our timer is located here.
You may register an account for the timer here.

Enjoy everyone. Lets see some nice solves!


----------



## Richard (Mar 28, 2006)

hmm, for the timer, i created an account, but when i tried to log in it said user/pass didn't match, i then proceeded to make another account, i thought i may have accidently hit a button i didn't mean to on the pass, but the second one i made had the same problem...


----------



## Scott (Mar 28, 2006)

Hmmm, the encrpytion seams not to be standard md5 as i thought. I'll look into this.


----------



## pjk (Mar 28, 2006)

Good idea. You should make it to where you dont have to register.


----------



## Scott (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok guys it works. It was acualy *double* encrypted. Enjoy


----------



## Richard (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice! That timer is darn nice...i'll use it from now on


----------



## UberStuber (Apr 1, 2006)

Perhaps a scramble generator could be added?


----------



## tj9991 (Jun 19, 2006)

http://timer.tj9991.com/

(Or http://www.tj9991.com/timer/ if you prefer)

The timer seems to be down half the time I try to visit it, so I set up a mirror, and I have close to 100% uptime.

Also, if you want to do a quick time of yourself without worrying about saving the results, log in as 'guest' with the password 'guest'.

Theres a scramble generator on the page as well.

Planned features:
Scramble support for other puzzles
<s>Scramble generator resets when you stop the timer</s> Done.
<s>Length of scramble is a user setting</s> Done.
<s>Scramble being visible is a user setting</s> Done.


----------



## Me (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey great timer, i use it at school a lot cause the comuters don't have Java or Flash on them so i have to find timers that don't use those apps. Anyway, just theres one little bug with the scrambler generator, it will do a series of moves that are oppasite like L R' L' or U' D' U and such that cancel eachother out so that it is equal to one move. So beware of the scrambler if when you use it.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks a lot! i've been looking for a good timer for a while. this one is simply amazing with its records database and dynamic average calculating. it's in fact a real nice thing, that it can do everything... mean of 3, avg of 5 or avg of 12...and has all the "standard" puzzle types or competions.

i love it.


----------



## Cubinator (Feb 10, 2007)

Do you think we could delete times? I accidentally saved an inaccurate time (somehow, I held down spacebar without noticing it, causing the timer to be paused and saved). Other than that, I like it!

By the way, first post!


----------



## pjk (Feb 10, 2007)

I haven't seen Scott around here recently. However, if you go to strangepuzzle.com , click on tools, and download the JNetTimer, you can time anything, remove, etc. Good luck.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Feb 10, 2007)

This is cool. A lot better than starting an alarm at 10:00, and then finding out how much time went by by seeing how close it was to 0...


----------



## gn17 (Feb 10, 2007)

Personally, I use the online timer a lot more often than JNetCube since I like how it saves all of my records. All the way back to my horrible 75-second averages. It's kinda nice to see how you progress.

Not to say JNetCube is a bad timer, though. It has a lot more features than the online timer, so I really like it. I just use it for my entries in contests, though, since I like to keep records of all of my sessions.


----------



## dChan (Mar 7, 2007)

Its not working anymore, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Mar 6 2007, 10:39 PM
> * Its not working anymore, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! *


 If you're talking about the online timer, it doesn't work for me either...


----------



## dChan (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah the timer doesn't work.


----------



## Speedanator (Apr 13, 2007)

Doesn't work anymore...

Personally, I use this one: http://rubiks.tw/timer/timer.php


----------



## Me (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd say it's time to "unsticky" or "unpin" (or whatever this forum does) this topic. Its become obsolete and apparently doesn't work anymore.


----------



## slncuber21 (Nov 26, 2007)

nice timer, i really like it, but its kinda hard to stop on a laptop... lol


----------



## Rikane (Nov 30, 2007)

If I may, this is the one I use. I've got about 30+ times saved onto it. It stores cookies to save the times so be careful if you delete your cookies. http://www.cubetimer.com/


----------



## eben (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's another one for all of you guys:
http://www.rubiktime.com

That's my baby. I really like it. It's clean, looks nice and works great!


----------



## cubetimer (Dec 1, 2007)

*Rubik's Timer for Speedsolving*

Eben,

I really like the look of your timer. Great job. It inspired me to do a little updating of my own rubik's timer. Keep up the good work!

Dan (http://www.cubetimer.com/)


----------



## eben (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Dan,

That's funny because I went on your timer before your post and kind of noticed some similarities 

I'm happy if it helped you make your timer better, I guess that's in the best interest of the community here! Keep up the good work too on your timer!

Ben.


----------



## eben (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all, just to let you know that I've made some changes to RubikTime, my Rubik's Cube timer 

Have a look (http://www.rubiktime.com)!

Ben.


----------



## martian (Jan 14, 2008)

eben said:


> Hi all, just to let you know that I've made some changes to RubikTime, my Rubik's Cube timer
> 
> Have a look (http://www.rubiktime.com)!
> 
> Ben.



Wow, it looks really nice!!!


----------



## marco (May 5, 2009)

The link is broken.


----------



## Nukoca (May 5, 2009)

marco said:


> The link is broken.



Looks fine to me. Try this: http://www.rubiktime.com/rubikWeb.aspx


----------

